# Ovulation sticks - cheap ones?



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hi all
Can anyone help? I have just started using the cheap ovulation sticks.
The instructions say there is a test line which will be dark, then the indication line needs to match to confirm ovulation.  The instructions show the indication line as faint being a negative result.  My question is, if I have a faint indication line does that mean that I'm either coming up to or just passed ovulation? 
It's my first test today and I have a faint line, as I never know when I ovulate I was planning on doing the tests every day for a month to see where I'm at.  Need to know if it's worth jumping my husband when he gets home! 
Thanks all xx
Kate


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Kate,

Ditto. I'm in the same situation as you. 

I don't think you can tell whether you are pre or post ovulation from the tests so I say jump him anyway.  

I had an ERPC nearly three weeks ago. HPT is now negative. I've been using ovulation tests since last week. I get a line, lighter than the control but very clear, every day. I'm now on CD20 and don't believe I have ovulated. Even on a normal month, that's not totally unusual for me. I'm just going to keep on testing but feel pretty clueless as to what is happening and what to expect. I can usually tell when I am close to ovulation even without the tests and I haven't had any of the normal signs yet. 

Let me know how the testing goes. 

Ms G


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you, I was wondering more if I was close to ovulation either way. I did just find an article elsewhere where the lady had the faint line on ever day other than the actual ovulation day.
I had my 3rd miscarriage in May so keen to get going again.
I have never used these ovulation sticks so thought it was worth a try.  I have also just order a gel called conceive plus. With the hope that may help, it has a huge amount of positive stories on the web site and on face book. 
Good luck, hope you get your BFP soon too x
Kate


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello ladies  

I use the cheapie tests just to see if I am ovulating after all the meds I have taken over the last couple of years, this is my first cycle after a bfn & I got a feint line on cd17 but kept testing & got strong positives on cd22 & cd23 which is later than other times when I have tested, I'm not holding out for a natural miracle but it is nice to know my body is still trying  

Kate sorry to hear about your miscarriage   I would say a feint line may mean you are close to ovulation, like Ms G says there is no harm in jumping him anyway just in case!  

Ms G I am so sorry to hear about your erpc   wishing you lots of luck for the future x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you - I will jump him   
Good luck to you both x


----------

